# 1970 GTO question



## Paul LaVigne (Jun 6, 2019)

I am looking for a specific GTO and all I have to go off of are colors. I want to know if these two colors were made for this year. I was told this GTO had polar white exterior and blue interior. Was this a combo made at this time and how many?? I am wanting to try and find one. My dad used to have one who has passed away.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

In the mid 80's I had 3 70 GTO's and a couple 68's
the 70's were all 3 polar white cars
1 had red buckets 400 4 speed it was a driver bought for 625.00
1 had black interior auto 455 car super straight but rats in the interior .. used it for parts
1 had a medium dark blue interior this one was column shift n buckets 
it ran but it had drum brakes and manual steering 

sold em all to 1 guy 2400 in late 80's 

and bought a 69 buick GS 350 car with 31 factory options


----------

